# Car broken into :(



## manito2000 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everybody...

Today has been such a sad day!

I woke up this AM...late to take my daughter to her pre-K program and to my horror the passenger side door was open...

Whoever broke into my car last night took my IPOD (full of RC Sproul, John Piper, Mark Dever, etc..), our church's video projector, some Mexican currency that I still had in a small envelope in the glove compartment - from our trip in February... and my nice leather bag...w/ my recent book purchases 

Oh well, such is life!


----------



## larryjf (Jun 24, 2009)

First, i pray that they will listen to your mp3s, repent and return everything and move on to becoming a mighty Christian.

As far as the robbery itself, i am reminded of what Matthew Henry wrote after he was robbed...



> I thank Thee first because I was never robbed before; second, because although they took my purse they did not take my life; third, because although they took my all, it was not much; and fourth because it was I who was robbed, and not I who robbed.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 24, 2009)

So sorry brother Ill pray for you. I know how this feels personally. My car was stolen a few years back and if that wasn't enough when the police got it back I had to pay the impound fee. It's a sad situation when this happen.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope they listen, repent and become a new member in your congregation.


----------



## TimV (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, Pastor A. Robbery makes a man in particular feel emasculated. You just can't do anything about it, and it twists up your mind.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree..praying they repent and return it all


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 25, 2009)

for you. 
And  the robber will listen and repent


----------

